# Anyone Got A Tissot Prs516 Auto?



## silent lucidity (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all,this is my first post,although I've been "lurking" for a few months now!My so called "collection" is just an Accurist quartz chrono,Sekonda quartz and Seiko auto divers thus far.

So now I'm looking at saving up for a nice Swiss auto and being far from a big earner,price has to be a consideration.After looking at the Tissot range I very much like the look of the white faced PRS516 auto day date.I'm sure one or two of you have one(not necessarily the white face)and wondered what your impressions are?I'm also keen to know if it has an exhibition back?

Thanks in advance for any replies,

Ian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got this one on my retirement last year thanks to a collection mostly contributed to by members of this wonderful forum :rltb:

*Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, T91.1.483.31 ETA cal.2836-2 25 Jewels*





































IMO it`s a superb, well made watch which is going to stay with me until I finally `move on` 

It does have a display back, unfortunately I don`t have aphoto but here`s one I nicked off the net...










A few forum members do have these and as far as I can gather all are very pleased with theirs :yes:

Oh & BTW, welcome to the forum


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Mach, You know what I have never seen !!

This type of watch on the wrist (as in a picture of). See I have hairy arms, and with those racing style holes in the bracelet, I just wonder if it would look like an overgrown garden on my wrist.

SL - welcome to the forum. So is this the watch you have set your heart on, or are you still looking around. If so, tell us all your budget and we may be able to suggest some possible alternatives.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you know what? Great minds must think alike because I've had my eye on these too! I love that the hands pass under the hour markers 

I'd especially like to see some pics of the chronograph version as well 

Also, welcome to the forum


----------



## silent lucidity (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies people,and to Mach for the pics,that's the exact one I'm considering.It's going to take several months to save up and I can only justify/afford one "proper"(auto,in other words!)Swiss watch.I must confess to being a fan of the Tag F1 series,but don't think the prices are justified for quartz,no offence to any quartz fans here.I do like a lot of the Oris watches,along with the Longines Conquest and Hydroconquest,but they're stretching things a bit financially.I guess I should also say,that as this is likely to be my only Swiss auto(I also like a lot of the Tissot quartz that I may consider later),my heart is set on a brand new one,although I know you guys look after the items you sell on this forum.

Of course,I could go on to say I like the Rolex Milgauss and the Omega Planet Ocean,but you guys know how mute the prices make that statement.Unfortunately,as I say,money is the issue for me,but reading this forum has given me a new interest,and I very much enjoy reading the posts here.


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I got this one on my retirement last year thanks to a collection mostly contributed to by members of this wonderful forum :rltb:
> 
> *Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, T91.1.483.31 ETA cal.2836-2 25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


very nice watch


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few forum members do have these and as far as I can gather all are very pleased with theirs :yes:


Very pleased with mine...










:thumbsup:


----------



## watchguru (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi you may want to consider the prs516 auto chronograph there were some available on a well known auction site (from a reliable seller) for about Â£450 a bit more than the day date version but you are getting a genuine swiss rock solid 7750 movement.


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi.

Great watch , I have the black faced one on steel band.

Wear it most weekends, its well built,real solid feel to it, totally reliable and goes well with casual clothes.

I do find that it doesnt go too well with smart shirt especially if you got tight cuff, sticks out which is never a good look.

Top choice, you wont be dissapointed.

If you do buy, are you buying new or used?


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I got this one on my retirement last year thanks to a collection mostly contributed to by members of this wonderful forum :rltb:
> 
> *Tissot T-Sport PRS-516, T91.1.483.31 ETA cal.2836-2 25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


Just looking at your pics, and neither of the watches pictured have the date bubble? My black faced on does, why have the white ones not got the date bubble???

I would love to show you pics but Im still struggling with the whole massively overly complicated process, I man why cant we just cut and paste pics???


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got myself an account with photobucket, taken some pics and now I will try to upload them.

I apologise before hand if this does not work out right!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Disco You said:


> I'd especially like to see some pics of the chronograph version as well


Better late than never


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

1 more try to get these sodding pictures uploaded!!

I am in no way shape or form a photographer, in fact I actually dont like taking pics and my camera is little red thing. well its not mine its my wifes so excuse the red reflection on watch face. Anyway less of my excuses, here goes...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve never seen either black or white dial `516s with a cyclops (check google images) & considering how it only covers the date on yours I strongly suspect it`s an aftermarket add on :wink2:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve never seen either black or white dial `516s with a cyclops (check google images) & considering how it only covers the date on yours I strongly suspect it`s an aftermarket add on :wink2:


Never seen the cyclops either - I doreally like this range, my only issue is a very petty one..particulary on the newest editions IMHO the text PR5516 on the white dial looks to large for me, as does the word automatic.


----------



## sarges (Aug 4, 2010)

happy owner of a PRS516 Chrono, black dial and rally strap; see my thread: It is here


----------



## omegamania78 (Aug 13, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve never seen either black or white dial `516s with a cyclops (check google images) & considering how it only covers the date on yours I strongly suspect it`s an aftermarket add on :wink2:


I thought that too, but what confuses me is that the hour markers are stuck to the underside of the actual crystal like they are on thE ones without the bubble,I would have though this would not be the case on an aftermarket crystal.Im not sure, i feel a bit gutted now,dont like the idea of wearing it if its not ALL original.


----------

